# Tracking harness for boxer



## Tracker123

Interested in starting working trials with my boxer but need to find suitable harness. I have looked on the web but am a little confused as to the type to but. Do I need one with a front of chest strap? Will a webbing one do until we see if both the dog and I enjoy tracking? Also - what length of line should I start with?

Also - any info on training days for beginners( both dog and handler!) in Scotland would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Hi webbing should be fine to start with, but you need a roman style harness, if you google it will come up with pics, not as easy to find as you would think, once you are wanting a leather one there are a few suppliers.
Most people use a 30 foot line, although your dog would rarely be out on that length.
Try looking on Workingtrialsworld.co.uk for day courses, if you are on facebook you could have a look at the SWTS page, Nick who is on here is in Scotland and is involved in WT, he may come along with some info.


----------



## Vicki

This is the harness I use for tracking:



























I have used other kinds of harnesses in the past, but I think this is the best. The dog doesn't get the line between it's legs because the line is fastened almost at the tail instead of on the back. It's easy to put on, but the dog doesn't easily get out of. It's also kind on the dog when it's pulling and I want my dog to pull a little while tracking, at least so that the line is tense all the time. In the beginning you don't need a very long line. I only use full length of the line when I compete.

But I live in Sweden so I don't know if there are rules about what kind of harness you have to have and how long the line have to be in working trials.


----------



## Tracker123

Thanks Jenny and Vicky for your reply. I now have a better idea of what I should be looking for on the Internet. It does all seem quite confusing for a beginner!


----------



## Jenny Olley

the rules regarding what your dog should wear for the track are as follows
"The dog must be worked on a harness and tracking line. The line must
be attached to the upper section of the harness so that when the dog is
worked the line does not pass under the dog."
Don't know if you have been to see a trial, or where you are in Scotland, but there is a championship trial in August at Lauder, if you are anywhere near.


----------



## Tracker123

Unfortunately can't make the Lauder trial as I am on holiday. Situated just north of Glasgow but aware I may need to travel. 

Found the Lupine roman harness on the web - just have to find a tape measure to measure up my dog! Checked out the website you recommended and have subscribed today so hopefully this should help me find Scottish training courses etc.

Thanks for your help Jenny.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Tracker123 said:


> Interested in starting working trials with my boxer but need to find suitable harness. I have looked on the web but am a little confused as to the type to but. Do I need one with a front of chest strap? Will a webbing one do until we see if both the dog and I enjoy tracking? Also - what length of line should I start with?
> 
> Also - any info on training days for beginners( both dog and handler!) in Scotland would be greatly appreciated.


I use the SASS walking/tracking harnesses, they are made to measure and they will fleece line if required don't know if that the sort of thing you are looking for?

Tracking / Walking Harness | SASS Dog Equipment

H Back Sledding Harness | SASS Dog Equipment


----------

